
Would You Shoot R2-D2 in the Face? - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/01/would-you-shoot-r2-d2-in-the-face/
======
dethtron5000
This reminds me of some of the tactics suggested by the First Earth Battalion
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Earth_Battalion](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Earth_Battalion))
which was profiled in the book/movie "The Men Who Stare at Goats." The
organizers of that suggested that soldiers should parachute into conflict
zones carrying baby animals to disarm (figuratively and literally) enemies.

------
JonnieCache
I think R2D2's voice is the key. It's the burblings of a baby, put through the
almighty
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARP_2600](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARP_2600)

Obviously this is a sound we're programmed to respond sympathetically to, even
after the processing.

~~~
writtles
Very true! Also, it's pretty clear that R2 demonstrates conscious personhood
so "he's" much more than Big Dog already.

------
Cthulhu_
Pretty sure we'd start associating bleeping domed bipeds (and from time to
time tripeds) with fear and death as soon as they arm them and start shooting
people.

And teletubbies have always been terrifying.

------
mda
Not R2-D2 but definitely would shoot C3PO.

------
TeMPOraL
This post has a point. My gut reaction to the Boston Dynamics video at t=35s?
Disguist. "Why would you treat a creature with such disrespect and hate?". Of
course I know that was to demonstrate how dynamic stabilization of the robot
works, but it really _felt_ like he was kicking a dog.

~~~
downer87
Bah! I feel the extreme total opposite. When he kicks the robot, I'm deeply
disturbed by the fact that the robot is undaunted.

I've always chalked it up to an uncanny valley reaction. The buzzing noise of
the on-board 2-cycle engine (power generator?), combined with the freakish,
threatening movements raises my hackles every time.

Every time I see robots like Big Dog, I feel a visceral instinct brewing
within me, prompting me to find ways to annihilate them with rocket propelled
grenades.

------
crusso
How long before vindictively destroying your robot pet is tantamount to animal
cruelty with the legal connotations?

How long before turning off and deleting an AI is murder?

This is all stuff that scifi has been considering for a long time.

------
mseepgood
Daleks look cute as well, yet I would kill them without a blink of an eye.

------
cema
Only if it has a face.

------
mjolk
I don't even know what hackernews has become.

